# Post Your Hunting Rig



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Gents, 

show off what you're taking to the woods this fall. 















Garden variety Samick Sage, 60 Lbs
FF String and Brush Buttons, no silencers
Kwikee 3 arrow quiver

Arrow: Carbon Express Piledriver 450, 31.75", 3x3" gateway shield cut, turbonocks (total weight 650 grains)
BH: Zwickey Eskimo's.

Whatcha got?


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is one of mine. I'm currently out of town


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I hope that I take a nice bull elk this year with this bow.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Border Covert Hunter, 62", 46#, Quikee 3 arrow quiver, slightly modified, and a home made 'stab', that's not yet finished pretty, but weighs about 5 oz.









In above picture, it is next to a 54# Predator Velocity 60", for length comparison.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Is this recurve only? I should have posted a picture of my Ben Pearson Mustang recurve bow instead of my compound.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I dunno...I really wish...


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's my trusty pimped out DAS Master with Samick Extreme limbs...and hopefully someday...a pair of Border HEX 7's.

Ray :shade:


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

wseward said:


> I dunno...I really wish...
> 
> View attachment 1987074


I was fortunate enough about 15 years ago to get a 1hr 15 min ride in one of the few 2 seaters of that plane. They are used for training with the pilot in the front and the dufuss like me in the rear. Our first 10,000ft off the runway was straight up! A ride I will NEVER forget.

Here's a partial pic of mine (all I have right now) with my homemade bow quiver. Hope to nail a mulie with it this year.










Oops forgot the specs, it's my Ebay Shakespear 55lb recurve. It no longer wears the string stopper either.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Same as it's been for about 8 years or so. 

Tradtech Titan with Extreme BF limbs or Carbon Masters longbow limbs. (I can use them interchangeably depending on how primitive I feel at the time. :wink

KPC


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

CJC98 said:


> Is this recurve only? I should have posted a picture of my Ben Pearson Mustang recurve bow instead of my compound.


Eh, no biggie, it's still a bow


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

All dressed up with no place to go.....

Titan II, BF extreme's GT carbons and 150 gr buzzcuts...everything is tuned and ready to go......55 days to go....not that I'm counting or anything LOL!!!!


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got 67.... so you're ahead of us at least.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

45# omega original. Beeman ics hunters 400 spine 29.5 inches with a 100 grain brass insert and a 175 grain vpa penetrator broadhead. Hopefully I will be ready for the season, if I don't start shooting better soon I won't be hunting at all.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll probably be out with my one-piece Blacktail and I'll be trying a side quiver instead of the bow quiver I've always used.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Good possibility I'll be taking my Omega


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

Hoyt GM II #45
Easton Camo Hunters or GT carbons with Simmons Sharks or Eskimos

Hoping to stick a pig and fill the wife's new freezer.....


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Pro Hoyt Hunter, Early 1970s, 49#@28", 58" AMO. Thinking about a cat quiver.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Old Allen compound riser converted to ILF. Makes a 21" riser.
Bigfoot Sasquatch SS Static ILF medium prototype limbs - 66# @ 29"
Makes a 64" bow.

30.25" to BOP 7595 Goldtip Traditionals / 175gr VPA 3 Blade broadheads - Total weight 620gr.









Rick


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a few bows that I have for hunting. I will post a pic or two if I have any on this computer.

I have a 23" Hoyt GMX(camo) with Border Hex5h's that end at 42lbs at my draw length.
Second is a 23" Fiberbow 5.3 paired with Border Hex 6 with BB2 upgrade also 42lbs
Third 17" Dalaa with Centaur ILF longbow limbs 55lbs at my draw, I have this bow is for elk.

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry for the crappy IPhone pics. I'm trying to pick my primary bow this year. Both are about 50# at my DL. Both are shooting Gold Tip Traditional 55-75 30.25" with 175 gr tips for a 500 gr arrow.
Hoyt Dorado, 60" and stacks a little more, but very short and light and shoots pretty dang good.








Warf'd Proline 21" riser to ILF, Tradtech wood core limbs, makes for a smooth 64" recurve, a bit on the heavy side, but a good shooter.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

For deer this Wes Wallace Mentor 47#@28" and a Arrowmaster quiver. 









For rabbits, running or flying game this Morrison riser with 45# BF Extreme limbs.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Rick Barbee said:


> Old Allen compound riser converted to ILF. Makes a 21" riser.
> Bigfoot Sasquatch SS Static ILF medium prototype limbs - 66# @ 29"
> Makes a 64" bow.
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing how you built that bow. That intrigues me.


----------



## gamohunter (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## gamohunter (Oct 4, 2006)

My martin Panther


----------



## Anth85 (May 7, 2014)

my Stalker wolverine 55#


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

tagged for later, nice bows gentlemen


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

What has impressed me in this thread, is the fact that so many of you gents are shooting such stout sticks!!! I have the lightest rig in the thread... So much for the concept of shooting a light bow... 

You guys rock!!!! I am in great company!!!!

I do have a second bow, which I didn't post a picture of. She is a Falco Storm #55. This bow is great too!!!! I will have to upload a picture, so you gentlemen don't think I'm some kinda ******...


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

XnavyHMCS said:


> What has impressed me in this thread, is the fact that so many of you gents are shooting such stout sticks!!! I have the lightest rig in the thread... So much for the concept of shooting a light bow...
> 
> You guys rock!!!! I am in great company!!!!
> 
> I do have a second bow, which I didn't post a picture of. She is a Falco Storm #55. This bow is great too!!!! I will have to upload a picture, so you gentlemen don't think I'm some kinda ******...


Senior-

Are you in Europe still? What kind of boar are you hunting out there?


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

My go-to bow this year will be a 66" Howard Hill Big 5, [email protected] I'll also be taking out a 66" Hill Wesley Special, [email protected] Possibly taking out a few other longbows as well


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

This is my hunting/3d rig - Hoyt Dorado 40# @ 28", not really a speed burner, but shoots quiet and accurate.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Black Bear warf, springy rest and 12 oz. weight., winex limbs


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

Greetings!!! They are javalina type of boar. Russian Boar style. Big SOBs, to say the least.
I will need to make a really good shot to bring one down. 

I took only one shot this early spring. She came up out of a ravine, about 17 metres in front of me, she saw me but 
couldn't make out what I was. She was sniffing the air, and then she turned and presented me the perfect broadside, and I let fly... I missed the boiler room by about 15 inches. The arrow went right under the heart and stuck in the dirt... 

After that, I had some close calls with the pigs coming into where I had the bait set (corn mixed with strawberry syrup and some peanut butter spread on some nearby trees) < (if you have anyadvice on how to draw the hogs in close, I am all ears), but every time it seemed like they winded me, spooked and bugged-out... I have yet to get another shot...

To be quite honest, I see more pigs while I am roving shooting stumps and practicing... It is quite strange... 

Eastern Europe rocks!!!! The ****ing chicks are dynamite!!! I wish I was 10 years younger!!! I have just opened up my own English school out here too, so, life is, well; it is what I am making it...

Hope to see you around here on AT.


patrick2cents said:


> Senior
> 
> Are you in Europe still? What kind of boar are you hunting out there?


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

XnavyHMCS said:


> Greetings!!! They are javalina type of boar. Russian Boar style. Big SOBs, to say the least.
> I will need to make a really good shot to bring one down.
> 
> I took only one shot this early spring. She came up out of a ravine, about 17 metres in front of me, she saw me but
> ...


Sounds like you are making the most of your retirement! we are just now starting to get hogs in the area and I haven't hunted them yet (but I'm going to). I've got no tips but I'm always up for a good hunting story!


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

100lbs of corn rotten beer and cherry, strawberry or grape Kool aid mix and let it ferment they'll be all over it. Put a trail cam up to get times and see when it's most active. They tend to hammer it around me.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Dale Stahl [email protected] w/ Kanati hunter quiver


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bear super grizzly #50 at 28ins

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## DJTJR (Apr 15, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Here's my trusty pimped out DAS Master with Samick Extreme limbs...and hopefully someday...a pair of Border HEX 7's.
> 
> Ray :shade:


Now that's a sweet rig. Mines a master hunter as well though no sexy stuff on the limbs.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Hoyt tiburon riser with game master limbs


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm shooting a 19" Quinn Stallion warfed to ILF by SAM Dunham, with Sky double carbon longbow limbs that are 49# @28", makes a 64" longbow.
Some days I'll take my bronze Dalaa with same limbs.
AXIS ST .500s with 125 grain 2-blade Magnus heads.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

1. sky 15" ilf 
2. Hoy buffalo 
3. Hoyt dorado
4. Titan 
5. Dryad epic 
6. Hoyt gamemaster II


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW Brother!!!! My wife would kick my *ss if I did that... Super collection!!!




Cwilder said:


> 1. sky 15" ilf
> 2. Hoy buffalo
> 3. Hoyt dorado
> 4. Titan
> ...


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't have pictures right now , but I have been shooting my Dryad Epic ILF (17" wood) riser with TT Black Max. Extreme limbs well this summer, but I also have a TT Titan I (17") with TT BF Extreme limbs that I shoot well too. Decisions, decisions!!! Leaning toward the Dryad, but still have time to change my mind.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Really took a liking to my 58", 45# Martin Mamba after hunting with it all spring for turkeys, so it will likely be the bow I carry this fall.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

#50 Bear Super Kodiak.


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

That's a nice bow!! ^^^ is that a '72?


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm using a 1963 type 3 kodiak magnum, 48# @ [email protected] 









And a 1972 bear grizzly, 40# @ 28"


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Forgot to add, both are shooting easton axis traditional, the kodiak magnum is shooting a 500, and the grizzly is shooting a 600. Both have brass inserts and wensel woodsman broadheads


----------



## gutshot2506 (Feb 3, 2010)

#55 Hoyt GM...GT Traditionals 400 with brass inserts and 125 gr Magnus Buzzcuts








#45 Hoyt GM...Easton Excels 500 with 150 gr Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Thunderchild and a Kbx that have drawn blood.


----------



## ifbrownthendown (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## wtpops (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Tagged for later... It'll be between my Hoyt Buffalo or the package Jim Neaves sent me this morning  I'll post pics when it arrives. Great thread!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Updated picture, with the quiver attached, and finished 'Stab'...


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

That's really cool but I would probably end up stabbing myself by accident!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My hunting rig for this year is in Joe's Denton Hill video. It's a 66", 52# a 31" Delta with 565 gr carbons.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

gobblengrunt said:


> That's really cool but I would probably end up stabbing myself by accident!!!


It's not really sharp. It'd take some effort to hurt yourself. Still, I make an effort to keep it pointed in a safe direction. It also serves as a leg (with the quiver and arrow) as a bow stand


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

[URL="[/URL]

Sa11 EFA 4 arrow quiver 58" 57lbs at 27ins

Centaur triple carbon I'll be running same quiver but 60" 55lbs @ 28 ins

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

XnavyHMCS said:


> What has impressed me in this thread, is the fact that so many of you gents are shooting such stout sticks!!! I have the lightest rig in the thread... So much for the concept of shooting a light bow...
> 
> You guys rock!!!! I am in great company!!!!
> 
> I do have a second bow, which I didn't post a picture of. She is a Falco Storm #55. This bow is great too!!!! I will have to upload a picture, so you gentlemen don't think I'm some kinda ******...


I just spit out my coffee, LOL!!!!!! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## LAMADMAN (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll be going for my first trad bow kill this year. [email protected]" Acadian woods tree stick 58".


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> Updated picture, with the quiver attached, and finished 'Stab'...
> 
> View attachment 2002648
> 
> ...


thats the best stabilizer i have ever seen lol, awesome and very unique, i love the creativity


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i have a new hunting rig, its a longbow, i love shooting a longbow much more than a recurve, feels sweet off the shelf, will posting pics once i get everything organized on it


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures of my HolmMade Traditional bowsRiver Runner Recurve.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

shawnsphoto said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my HolmMade Traditional bowsRiver Runner Recurve.
> 
> View attachment 2003614
> 
> View attachment 2003616


Nice!


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Easykeeper. I had the opportunity to work directly with Chad to form the handle.

I would still like to meet up with you some day. Since we are both in Minnesota!


Easykeeper said:


> Nice!


----------



## DJTJR (Apr 15, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> Updated picture, with the quiver attached, and finished 'Stab'...
> 
> View attachment 2002648
> 
> ...


If that's a bayonet lt would be illegal here in NY


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Barney 

How is your quiver attached ?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> thats the best stabilizer i have ever seen lol, awesome and very unique, i love the creativity


Thanks! It has gotten compliments, and some laughs, at the last shoot. Seems to work alright, but the humor is worth it in itself


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

looks awesome man


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Barney
> 
> How is your quiver attached ?


With the quick release dealio that mounts where a sight would normally sit. Is there a better way for that quiver?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

DJTJR said:


> If that's a bayonet lt would be illegal here in NY


I guess it's good I didn't put an edge on it  That, and New York is too far to find myself in accidentally.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> With the quick release dealio that mounts where a sight would normally sit. Is there a better way for that quiver?


I was just curious 

That is one of my favorite ways


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Yep here is one of mine 

View attachment 2009357


The other...
View attachment 2009358


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

the only two I hunt with anymore.

My Voodoo Kustom



and my osage self bow


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Hoyt buffalo 50lbs @28" will be my main bow this year it just shoots so darn good


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Diamondback snake skin rudder longbow 50-55# 
Sweet sweet bow


----------



## PMAIIHunter (Jun 16, 2014)

#46 bw


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

A month ago, I posted I'll be hunting with a Hill Big 5 and a Hill Wesley Special. I'll still hunt with the Big 5 but sold the Wesley. Picked up a Tradtech Black Onyx 15" riser and put some W-W Windstorm carbon medium recurve limbs on it...58" [email protected] I'll also be taking out a '68 Bear Super Kodiak, [email protected]


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Here's mine. 31# @29 1/2


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

Whip #[email protected]"


----------

